

Ask HN: Where to find good CTF / wargame platforms? - cellover

These days I am very interested in learning about computer security &#x2F; cryptography by practice and I  find that CTF &#x2F; wargames are very practical ways of learning about these subjects.<p>After a quick google search I did not find that much on HN:
site:news.ycombinator.com ctf wargame intitle:&quot;Ask HN&quot;<p>I am seeking more platforms to train my skills and learn new things.<p>Here are some I already know of and am working on:<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;overthewire.org&#x2F;wargames&#x2F;vortex&#x2F;vortex0.html<p>- http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.root-me.org&#x2F;<p>- Stripe CTF<p>- Matasano Crypto Challenge<p>Please post the ones you know about with a symbolic representation of difficulty (* = easy, * * * * * = extremely hard).
======
2close4comfort
oh and microcorruption.com

------
2close4comfort
crackmes.de - RE

